# best carb drink for post



## zeus101 (Mar 14, 2012)

which is the all around best carb drink for post workout and pre workout ......GLYCOJET.......KARBOLYN....KARBOLIC......or TRUE NUTRITIONS brand?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

fuck that get some juice to mix with your shake or add in straight dextrose.


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 14, 2012)

just juice and dextrose same stuff or what?


----------



## hill450 (Mar 14, 2012)

I use two scoops whey and a half cup dextrose with water after workout. I bulking so maybe not same amount as me. Bought 10 pounds pure dextrose powder from now foods, good shit!

Edit: get ya some gatorade mix from the store if you want something to take while you wait for the dextrose to ship. Try orange Gatorade mix with vanilla protein. Tastes fucking awesome, like a dreamsicle!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 14, 2012)

sloppy what does the dextrose do


----------



## hill450 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dextrose is also known as glucose. Glucose is the body's fuel source. Technically refueling your muscles after a workout so they can get to recovering. Taking protein with it should get the protein to the muscle faster too I would think.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 14, 2012)

Whey protein, now goods dextrose, banana....blend it up and BOOM


----------



## zeus101 (Mar 14, 2012)

suck sounds like I have been wasting my time with those types of supps


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

I got dextrose from true nutrition. Bulk bitches.


----------



## fit4life (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> fuck that get some juice to mix with your shake or add in straight dextrose.


What supplement shop carries straight dextrose and any particular brand that seems better than others?  Thank you in advance for any input or advice.


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

*BB.com has 10lbs dextrose for $23, and trueprotein has 20lbs for about $37* (shipping is a killer though). I'm not sure if that's a great price or not, but just for some perspective, dextrose is another name for glucose.

Sucrose (table sugar) is glucose and fructose. Dextrose is straight glucose. Even though the fructose portion fills the liver preferentially and doesn't spike insulin as much, you can use table sugar to almost the same effect.

Personally, I'd just eat something sugary (like a piece of candy) alongside the shake, to the same benefit (spike insulin, replenish glycogen, promote nutrient uptake).


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 16, 2012)

Cell Kem and Glyco by Evogen Nutrition - then a meal!


----------



## Pec exercises (Mar 21, 2012)

Dextrose...Sounds interesting!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 21, 2012)

Hell you want dextrose, just get some sweet tarts or vanilla wafers. They are pressed tablets of dextrose. Better yet, go to walmart to the diabetic area and snatch up some dextrose tablets there. 

Honestly, dextrose powder with a shake and maybe a piece of fruit is easy, good and cheap. Don't overcomplicate things people. There is no need to spend $30-40 on a product when you can make your own and manipulate the ratios depending on your needs.


----------



## jimm (Mar 21, 2012)

#needtogetmesumdextrose


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jimm- myprotein.co.uk is the place to get dextrose in the uk, very cheap


----------



## twotuff (Mar 21, 2012)

a small handful of jelly beans and a shake.   But normaly i just have a shake


----------



## 0612Legend (Mar 21, 2012)

Torrent by Universal looks like a good choice if your bulking up.


----------



## StayLean21 (Mar 23, 2012)

maltodextrin and dextrose


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 23, 2012)

I bulking so maybe not same amount as me. Bought 10 pounds pure dextrose powder from now foods, good shit!  [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 24, 2012)

Any of you mighty morphin power honkies ever use gener8? Extremely expensive, but seems legit enough if you're the obsessive type. That company is the sole carrier of the vitargo brand carb in the U.S. This false bottle neck and subsequent price gouging is the reason I don't buy it. I'm pretty sure I read that the studies used to bolster waxy maize starch sales were co-opted from the vitargo studies. 
Sloppy is right on with cheap dextrose. There is a sports drink called gleukos if you don't mind paying $3 for flavored sugar water.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 24, 2012)

20g dextrose + 20g maltodextrin is great, you don't need karbolyn or any other overpriced crap, it won't make a difference.


----------

